# dog dryer



## shelley75 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi,

I new to this board. I have a 3 year old cocker spaniel. He is very afriad of the force dryers. I'm having someone come to my house to have him groomed and I need to get a dryer that is quieter than most, and not very forceful. He always has a puppy cut, so he's not very long. He gets groomed every 6-8 weeks. Can anyone recommend me a dryer (not more than in the price range of $200)?

Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

How about a hair dryer, you know for humans? That is what I use on my dog as he to is scared of the commercial dryers.


----------



## shelley75 (Dec 26, 2007)

The only thing with a regular dryer is I think it will take forever to dry him. I'm not sure if the groomer is willing to use one, but I'll ask her.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't really know about these things (GSDs are wash and wear) but I just did a quick search and found 2 places you might check out

www.showdogstore.com 
www.carealotpets.com

Both have several different styles and the prices vary.

Maybe someone here has a better source.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes it does take slightly longer but if the groomer is being paid to groom your dog then he or she should be doing whats comfortable to the animal, not what is the most convient. It takes about 15 to 20 min to dry my dog but he has alot of hair and most of the time is spent towel drying him first.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

The higher veocity dryers often have different speeds they can be adjusted to. When I get a dog in to be groomed that is afraid of the dryer, I always start off with the lowest setting and start at their hind end, farthest away from their heads and faces. This also allows me to hold them around their middle to start until they get comfortable and realize it isn't going to hurt them. Sometimes if they are really afraid, I just start off with it on low and pointed away from them to get them used to the noise first. Not many dogs "love" the dryer, but most are able to get used to it enough to realize it's not gonna kill them LOL. Lots of physical contact and reassurance is key with a scared dog. Sometimes it's been necessary for me to have someone hold the dog while I dry the first time.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

Renoman said:


> I don't really know about these things (GSDs are wash and wear) but I just did a quick search and found 2 places you might check out
> 
> www.showdogstore.com
> www.carealotpets.com
> ...


yay! i work at one of the Care-A-Lot stores in the grooming! lol

anyway, i too have a cocker. luckily he's very good with the force dryer. is it he doesn't like the noise, or doens't like the force of it? cause of lot of dryers you can take the nozzle off so it's not so much concentrated blast of air. if you get one that gets warm it'll help dry faster. i assume the groomer will be the one drying, and i should hope they know how to use a dryer properly. 

any of the dogs i dry who don't like the dryers first have the dryer put on low, and if they still don't like it, the nozzel comes off so it's not as concentrated. i've found that works great.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I use my stand dryer on skittery dogs; it is a high velocity dryer, but is not nearly as loud, and has many settings to get the dog dried. I also towel a scared dog as much as possible to limit the amount of actual stand or hi vo drying I have to do on him. I always start on the hind end\feet and work my way foward as the dog settles down. If I have to I will cage dry a scared dog, instead of table drying him...it takes longer, but is a bit less stressful to the animal.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

You could also try putting a cotton ball in each ear, to muffle the sound. Sometimes that helps (and sometimes it won't).



> Yes it does take slightly longer but if the groomer is being paid to groom your dog then he or she should be doing whats comfortable to the animal, not what is the most convient.


We all want to ensure our dogs aren't traumatized, but to this mobile groomer, time is money. If, for example, my Standard Poodle was uncomfortable with the HV dryer, would it be reasonable for me to expect a groomer to spend several hours just drying my Poodle's hair? I don't think so! 

Maybe the bath could be done one day, and any trimming, clipping could be done the following day. The groomer could do the bath on her last stop of the day, then finish on her first appointment on the next day. The owner could take all the time necessary using a quieter dryer.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

You can get a regular hair dryer that is not as loud and forceful. My daughter has one, I'll see if I find the brand for you. The air nozzle is larger it has 2 heat settings. She uses it on her Yorkie. It does not have a high velocity air flow, the flow is more gentle. It will take a little longer to dry the dog ,but it is not as scary for the dog. David


----------



## poppiesandboppies (Dec 16, 2007)

Today my puppy had her first bath and she was terrified of my hairdryer, it's quite a powerful one so even on the lowest setting it was quite loud. She went crazy and tried to climb up my body so I went and sat in front of our heater (the type that blows hot air, not the radiator type) and gently brushed through her fur (alternating between fingers and brush) and that worked well...but I think I'm still going to keep trying to get her adjusted to go the hairdryer though, that method is going to take way too long once she grows up.


----------

